# I got the blues



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I don't think any of the recent litters I had actually produced a blue that I'm happy with but I will keep trying. Most of them ended up being piebald unfortunately so I will have to try to breed that out. There is also some strange dilution that I'm not sure of that is lightening them all. I did end up with some pink eyed blues which ended up being silver. I think I can see chocolate messing things up a bit which I didn't expect.

Does anyone else see chocolate in these? I'll try to do "best educated guess" using the pedigrees.

Blue Doe - tiny little head spot, tiny little eyes, not sure what is up with the fur?

































Piebald diluted Blue Doe - love her sweet eyes but she is a way off shade

















Piebald Silver Satin Doe (Pink eyed blue) - I think she looks a little chocolate?

















Diluted Chocolate Satin Doe? I would say champagne but her eyes are dark.

































Silver Doe (Pink eyed blue)

















Blue Doe - a little too light?

















Daddy - Big Beautiful Blue Buck


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

LOVE them! I love the one with the little white nose.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Brownish tint and light tan hairs on the sides are the most common faults of blue mousies here in the US. There's a gene called 'leaden' that gives a darker blue without those defects.

Daddy is a good example of fairly nice blue. Blue is my second favorite color, and I have had little luck myself in breeding blues, so you have my sympathy. I still have a very nice pied blue buck, and I'm going to try again to pair him with does that should carry blue. these recessive colors can be awfully difficult. The dilution you see would be in the C locus, hard to say which one it is without actually seeing the meeces in person, and even there, I'm no expert. Maybe someone else will step up and provide more insight in that area. And I'm sure someone will tell you if I'd given out any incorrect info.

Getting a good show quality blue would be nice if only to get the right shade that comes from that leaden gene. I'm not real fond of huge ears; it is on occasion way overdone, IMHO, especially when the ears are set too far down on the sides of the head. *shrug* No accounting and all that.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

He's the Daddy!!! He's gorgeous!!! And the blue doe before him's sweet too! :love


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

LOVE daddy!


----------

